
Awesome mechanical engineering resources - m2n037
https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-mecheng/blob/master/README.md
======
m2n037
Please feel free to contribute to this list. As this list is still in a
nascent stage, I will appreciate if you can advice here in HN about what to
add.

